# Yew dangers



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi I'm new to slingshot shooting and making, I've managed to pick up a natural yew fork but have been warned its toxic, I was wondering if somebody could shed some light on how to be safe while working with it and once I'm finished is it safe to handle or do I have to coat it with something? Any advice would be really appreciated


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Most, if not all the parts of a yew are toxic if ingested. Most yew poisonings are by animals that eat it accidentally. It is completely safe to handle and use normally, just don't eat your slingshot


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks treeman, I did think I had seen them made from yew before


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

In my experience, yew forks are very sought after by us slingers and especially by archery enthusiasts. Wear a dust mask if your generating dust. OTherwise, enjoy it. it's beautiful wood. One of my favorites.


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah I've just had a look through the home made section and seen some lovely pieces, I shall share pics when I'm finished


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Not to take over the topic. But here is a beautiful Yew fork I have. Made by Chris (Treeman) himself. I like to show it off anytime I can


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

I can see why you would want to show it off that's beautiful? Is that spalted too or just really nice grain? It's made me excited to see how mine turns out


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

You would have to ask treeman but I’m pretty sure it’s spalted


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Island made said:


> Not to take over the topic. But here is a beautiful Yew fork I have. Made by Chris (Treeman) himself. I like to show it off anytime I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an AMAZING piece of slingshot art!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Island made said:


> You would have to ask treeman but I'm pretty sure it's spalted


The left side branch of that fork died back and began to show some spalting, while the right side remained alive, so it has both straight grain and spalting as well. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Quercusuber said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Not to take over the topic. But here is a beautiful Yew fork I have. Made by Chris (Treeman) himself. I like to show it off anytime I can
> ...


Thank you Mr. Q


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Not to take over the topic. But here is a beautiful Yew fork I have. Made by Chris (Treeman) himself. I like to show it off anytime I can







2CA873AA-D54F-49FA-AB36-366A13F7C2C4.jpeg

Man that is a beautiful piece of work that you did there. Super! Almost a shame to shoot. If Jersey wasn't clear across the country, I'd come sit at your feet and try to learn something.


----------

